# Virginia Traffic Stop Leads To Weapons, Drugs



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc4.com*

Police in Fairfax County said a June 5 traffic stop led them to a drugs and weapons bust.

A K-9 officer was brought to the scene and police said they determined that the car contained drugs.

Police said they found marijuana and a large amount of cash were located in the car.

Two passengers were arrested at the scene -- Jason A. Whittington and Jedidiah M. Cummings.

Police said three search warrants were executed after the traffic stop. The first warrant was at the Extended Stay Deluxe Hotel, located at 4506 Brookfield Corporate Drive in Chantilly, Va. The second search was at 14518 Golden Oak Road in Centreville, Va. The final search took place at United-Stor-All, located at 10043 Iron Gate Way in Manassas, Va.

Police said they seized cocaine, about ten pounds of marijuana, Ecstasy pills, 14 guns, and more than $10,000.

They said the guns seized included four handguns, an SKS assault rifle, a MAC-11 machine gun with a silencer, an AR-15 assault rifle, shotguns, rifles, and 30 rounds of magazines.

Jason A. Whittington of Centreville, Va., was charged with possession of marijuana, possession of more than five pounds of marijuana, possession with intent to distribute cocaine, and possession of a weapon while possessing controlled substances.

Jedidiah M. Cummings of Centreville, Va., was charged with possession of marijuana, possession of marijuana over five pounds, possession with intent to distribute a narcotics substance and possession of a weapon while possessing controlled substances.

Copyright 2006 by nbc4.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.










WRC-TV

According to police, guns seized included four handguns, an SKS assault rifle, a MAC-11 machine gun with a silencer, an AR-15 assault rifle, shotguns, rifles, and 30 rounds of magazines.


----------

